# Wildlife Disease introduced by Hunters



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Moving Wildlife detrimental to oral rabies vaccination project
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2006-08/vt-mwd080706.php
Rabies infected wild racoons livetrapped in Florida were used in **** dog trials in Virginia and West Virginia. Us hunters are just like other people, we are not without our transgressions, we might even bring in a CWD POSITIVE deer/elk carcass. Are we justified to cast stones ?


----------



## retinlew (Jul 28, 2005)

What sane person would knowingly bring a diseased animal into contact with other animals or themselves. Are you suggesting that hunters who hunt out of state should not bring the animal home or is there testing available that we should submit to before we do bring the animal home?


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

All states that are affected by chronic wasting disease have regulations for deer taken in their state.
Wisconsin is a good example. Here is the link to their regs:
http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/wildlife/regs/CWDRegs06.pdf
Michigan has regulations for bringing in animal parts from CWD affected states and provinces. They are listed in the Hunting Guide, and at this webpage.
http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25806-73145--,00.htm

Michigan has a regulation against bringing raccoons into the state alive. There are also regulations that raccoons can't be relocated within Michigan, and rehabbers can only release a raccoon in the county of origin. 
Jean


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

A couple years ago Dr. Steve Schmitt informed us that a couple dozen of our hunters had brought back parts of CWD infected deer @ elk from infected units in Colorado. (this included one of our DNR Commissioners?) Samples had been taken but due to backlog and confirmatory testing results were not available for a month or so. Perhaps Jean can bring us up to date on how many more hunters have brought back CWD positive venison?
Wisconsin requires deer harvested in its infected zones be registered and samples are taken. HOWEVER, they only recommend boning the meat, etc, and "IF ENTIRE DEER ARE REMOVED FROM THESE ZONES, UNUSED PARTS SHOULD BE LANDFILLED" Test results are not immediatly available.
Testing is done primarily for DNR records, not for public health purposes. 
Oddly enough, Wisconsin DNR has no regs on hunter killed deer/elk brought in from other states ?


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi,
If a Michigan hunter, who has hunted in another state takes a deer, they can bring back boned meat, cleaned skull cap with antlers, cape that has been cleaned of blood and tissue. Jean provided a link to that page. Regarding deer parts brought in a few years ago that tested positive for CWD, all hunters were contacted, most gave all packaged meat to the Wildlife Disease Lab. for incineration, others used licensed landfill. Many of them were waiting for their results from the other states before eating any of the meat. Of 29 deer and 1 elk (includes one illegally imported carcass confiscated by a Conservation officer), 7 hunters could not be reached, all others either gave all deer parts to us for incinerated or used a licensed landfilled. Once again, here's a link to our webpage regarding import regulations. http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25806-73145--,00.html


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Of 30 CWD infected deer/elk carcasses or parts thereof brought back to Michigan by hunters,(those brought in a few years ago,) 7 hunters could not be reached, all others gave all deer parts for incineration or used a landfill. 23 % of hunters could not be reached !! Could this be a reflection on the abilities of our MDNR or did these hunters use false identities - OR ADDRESSES ?? Michigan regs require hunters who recieve notice that their deer/elk tested CWD positive TO REPORT THIS INFO TO MDNR WITHIN 2 DAYS. 
MUCC, MDNR, Gov. Granholm, all were very concerned about the percentage of compliance to the captive cervid audit.
Hunters can and do bring back deer/elk carcasses illegally, some could be CWD infected. Why not admit it ?? How many more CWD positive hunter killed deer/elk (or parts) have been brought into Mi. since those of a few years ago ? What percentage of these could not be reached ?


----------



## retinlew (Jul 28, 2005)

How does the MDNR try to contact the hunters in question? Do they get a postcard in the mail, a phone call or does someone actually visit the stated address and see if someone is home?


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Say a hunter takes a deer in Wyoming, he submits the head for testing, and has the deer processed. He brings the meat home with him. Wyoming Game and Fish Dept. sends the Wildlife Disease Lab and the hunter a letter with the test results and the hunters contact information if the deer tests positive for CWD. MDNR Lab. personnel contact the hunter by phone or mail and offer to incinerate the meat. Usually we don't visit the home, as most hunters will bring their meat to a field office to be sent to the lab for incineration. Or, the hunters use a licensed landfill. We record the results of phone calls, and mail. A person is called or contacted at least 3 times by phone and at least once by mail. If there isn't a response after multiple attempts, attempts to contact are documented.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

"Regulations making it a crime to transport certain deer parts from one place to another have been tried in other states. These states have found these regulations are practically unenforceable" Says Steve DeCecco, Green River regional wildlife supervisor (Wyoming). CWD testing hunter killed deer and elk is voluntary in Wyoming and Colorado. Can We here in Michigan (AS WELL AS PEOPLE IN OTHER CWD FREE STATES) consider that our wild deer/elk herds are protected from hunter introduced CWD ? WHAT WILL IT TAKE TO HELP KEEP OUT HUNTER KILLED CWD INFECTED DEER/ELK CARCASS PARTS
When will our DNR, MUCC, DO EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO KEEP OUR WILD DEER/ELK HERDS FREE FROM CWD ??


----------



## retinlew (Jul 28, 2005)

sadocf1 said:


> "Regulations making it a crime to transport certain deer parts from one place to another have been tried in other states. These states have found these regulations are practically unenforceable" Says Steve DeCecco, Green River regional wildlife supervisor (Wyoming). CWD testing hunter killed deer and elk is voluntary in Wyoming and Colorado. Can We here in Michigan (AS WELL AS PEOPLE IN OTHER CWD FREE STATES) consider that our wild deer/elk herds are protected from hunter introduced CWD ? WHAT WILL IT TAKE TO HELP KEEP OUT HUNTER KILLED CWD INFECTED DEER/ELK CARCASS PARTS
> When will our DNR, MUCC, DO EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO KEEP OUR WILD DEER/ELK HERDS FREE FROM CWD ??


I'll say it again... What sane hunter would knowingly bring diseased meat back, and once he was informed why wouldn't they comply? Those that don't should not have the right to hunt in any state. Make it a felony so they can't legally posses firearms. Make sure they spend some time in jail.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

When will someone have guts enough to seriously consider introducing legislation to require that only CWD TESTED NEGATIVE HUNTER KILLED CERVIDS FROM STATES/PROVINCES WHERE CWD IS PRESENT IN THE WILD BE BROUGHT BACK TO MICHIGAN ??


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

First we must have a "fact finding committee" a STUDY GROUP appointed by the proper officials to study the problem and come up w/recommendations. When CWD is discovered in our wild deer that will alert our officials to the problem and they will spring into action to address the problem, by appointing a "fact finding committee" STUDY GROUP. We must also be aware of the $8,000,000 deficit in the DNR's budget $1,000,000 of which requires a reduction in testing for TB and CWD in our wild herd. Witness the fact that no field staff were available to contact hunters who brought back carcass/parts of CWD infected deer and elk. Luckily budget cuts in administration were limited to 1 part-time secretary, so contacts were made by phone and postcard, although 29% of the hunters could not be reached. 
A STUDY GROUP has come up w/a solution to the DNR's budget problem, SO ALL WE NEED IS A STUDY GROUP TO ADDRESS THE CWD POSITIVE CARCASS/PARTS PROBLEM


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/printerFriendly/0,1687.7-125-1572_3628-156508--.00.html
Nov. 15, 2006- MDA and MDNR today reminded hunters and retail food establishments on how to safely process wild deer !!
It is important that venison processors follow safe handling and processing measures to minimize their risk of foodbourne illnesses-as well as exposure to animal health issues,"said Mitch Irwin, MDA director
CWD- Specific Precautions-
Deer taken from CWD positive-areas must be processed separately
Minimize handling and cutting of brain, spinal cord and lymph nodes
Bone -out meat from deer,removing fat and connective tissue
Head,legs,and other body parts,unless returned to hunter,must be properly disposed of in a licensed incinerator or buried in a licensed landfill
This is how our MDA-DNR WOULD SOLVE THE PROBLEMS W/IMPORTING HUNTER KILLED DEER FROM STATES/PROVINCES WHERE CWD is found.??
Can it be possible that these people are unaware of the fact that only boned-out venison can be brought back to Michigan from these areas ??


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

2006 Nov. 15 Press Releases Michigan Department of Agriculture Animal Industry Division - "hunters reminded to practice safe processing of wild game"
Private venison processors, who are not licensed or inspected by the state but who do most of the venison processing in Michigan are urged to follow "food safety practices"


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

An aquaintance who works in a uninspected, unregulated deer processing establishment located in DMU 452 (where most of the bovine TB infected deer are found) told me that of the hundreds of deer they processed last fall only 2 hunters requested that their deer heads be submitted for TB testing by the DNR.


----------

